# Screen protector for Nikon D7100



## cowleystjames

I can't believe that Nikon haven't brought out a screen protector for the D7100. My D90 has one as standard.
So thinking of getting a GGS digital screen protector but they don't make one for the D7100, however, isn't the screen size the same as a Nikon D800?


----------



## nmoody

I assume due to all books out now adays saying "dont bother with screen protectors anymore" they just stopped including it. LCD screens are not as fragile as they used to be.


----------



## cowleystjames

Trouble is even if the lcd screens are gorilla glass, they scratch.
My phone has gorilla glass 2 and that already has scratches after only four months of use.


----------



## TheLost

Im putting a generic 'cut to size' protector on mine until a D7100 specific one comes out...  I had a Zagg shield on my D7000 and when i took it off to sell the camera it was trashed.  I'd rather that damage go onto a piece of plastic then the glass of the lcd.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

be careful with it


----------



## cowleystjames

I've ordered a GGS screen protector for the D800, screen is the same size so hopefully it'll fit okay


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

cowleystjames said:


> I've ordered a GGS screen protector for the D800, screen is the same size so hopefully it'll fit okay



You may find it simple to trim a little back if it doesn't quite fit


----------



## Nikanon

I took that stupid plastic cover off my D7000 and my screen is still flawless without a screen protector!


----------



## cgw

Not sure the D7100 has the lip to catch the bottom of the screen protector. Isn't this why it's not in the box?


----------



## Derrel

I have not used a screen protector since my D1, back in 2001. I do not even bother with them. There's absolutely no need for a screen protector. That is why one is not provided. Accessories like the Zacuto brand video viewfinders, or the Hoodman loupes or finders, etc. make some sense, but LCD protectors??? Uh...no. Using an LCD protector on a modern Nikon is like wearing a condom 24/7 "just in case".


----------



## Benco

There's a CGS protector that's designed for the D7000, has covers for the screen and top LCD. 

Won't that fit the D7100?


----------



## Benco

Derrel said:


> I have not used a screen protector since my D1, back in 2001. I do not even bother with them. There's absolutely no need for a screen protector. That is why one is not provided. Accessories like the Zacuto brand video viewfinders, or the Hoodman loupes or finders, etc. make some sense, but LCD protectors??? Uh...no. Using an LCD protector on a modern Nikon is like wearing a condom 24/7 "just in case".



I don't intend to find out how tough the LCD screen actually is but the CGS protector I've got on my 7000 has taken some pretty hard knocks already and is showing no marks at all, and it's so low profile and sticky that if it wasn't for the 'CGS' logo you'd never know it was there. 

I'm not saying you're wrong mind. It just seems to be a reasonable idea to have one fitted, they only cost seven quid and if they prevent your screen from getting scratched and it doesn't scratch easily itself either I reckon that's money well spent.


----------



## TheLost

Derrel said:


> but LCD protectors??? Uh...no. Using an LCD protector on a modern Nikon is like wearing a condom 24/7 "just in case".



My camera must be the Wilt Chamberlain of cameras then ... 

Most of my LCD wear-n-tear comes from the strap (black rapid) while the camera is being moved around in the bag (ThinkTank Retro 20)..  The LCD also takes a few hits and bumps as i move around sidelines and wall-to-wall spectators..   For me, the $10 screen protector is there so i don't have to worry about the lcd.

(I am refraining from making a Lens/UV filter/STD/Fungus joke)...


----------



## gregtallica

Derrel said:


> I have not used a screen protector since my D1, back in 2001. I do not even bother with them. There's absolutely no need for a screen protector. That is why one is not provided. Accessories like the Zacuto brand video viewfinders, or the Hoodman loupes or finders, etc. make some sense, but LCD protectors??? Uh...no. Using an LCD protector on a modern Nikon is like wearing a condom 24/7 "just in case".



I'm just going to say... i've actually fallen and slipped right in to some pretty nasty spaces on complete accident, and if I wasn't wearing one all the time, I'd have a lot more kids/warts.


----------



## DorkSterr

cgw said:


> Not sure the D7100 has the lip to catch the bottom of the screen protector. Isn't this why it's not in the box?




Ya. I don't think you can put a screen proctor on the D7100. Its like the pro bodies now, unless you get a one of those skin screen proctors.


----------



## Mully

Derrel said:


> Uh...no. Using an LCD protector on a modern Nikon is like wearing a condom 24/7 "just in case".



Is that what old guys do?


----------



## DorkSterr

^ Lol!


----------



## cgw

Derrel said:


> I have not used a screen protector since my D1, back in 2001. I do not even bother with them. There's absolutely no need for a screen protector. That is why one is not provided. Accessories like the Zacuto brand video viewfinders, or the Hoodman loupes or finders, etc. make some sense, but LCD protectors??? Uh...no. Using an LCD protector on a modern Nikon is like wearing a condom 24/7 "just in case".



Funny but I see quite a few DSLRs with scratched and damaged LCDs. Also see otherwise beat D200s that wore protectors with pristine LCDs.


----------



## Buckster

Folks make the mistake of thinking that the part they can touch on the back of the camera is the LCD screen.  It's not.  It's a screen protector over top of the LCD screen, and is cheaply and easily replaced.  Cheaper than most screen protectors, as it turns out.

For reference: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...anon-6d-lcd-screen-protector.html#post2860257

Even the LCD screen itself is pretty cheaply and easily replaced, as it turns out, if you had to.

Putting another screen protector on top of the manufacturer's screen protector is just protecting the screen protector that's already on there that's already protecting the actual LCD screen.

Going with Derrel's analogy, not only is it like wearing a condom 24/7 just in case, it's like wearing TWO condoms 24/7 just in case.


----------



## TheLost

Buckster said:


> Folks make the mistake of thinking that the part they can touch on the back of the camera is the LCD screen.  It's not.  It's a screen protector over top of the LCD screen, and is cheaply and easily replaced.  Cheaper than most screen protectors, as it turns out.
> ...



Thats 2010 thinking....  

New LCD's are built/glued/fused into the glass protectors.  Getting rid of the gap between the glass and the display improves visibility, makes the entire LCD display thinner... and makes replacing the display more costly.

(Images right from Nikon)
Old (aka.. D7000 screen)







New.. (D7100 screen)






Source of Images... Nikon | Imaging Products | Capturing power - Nikon D7100

It's the same with phones... Break an iPhone 4 screen and your looking at a $40 fix... Break an iPhone 5 screen and your out $300.


----------



## Buckster

Thanks TheLost!  Learn something new every day!  :thumbup:


----------



## cowleystjames

Screen on a D7100 is 3.2" and the D700 3".


----------



## Benco

Buckster said:


> Folks make the mistake of thinking that the part they can touch on the back of the camera is the LCD screen.  It's not.  It's a screen protector over top of the LCD screen, and is cheaply and easily replaced.  Cheaper than most screen protectors, as it turns out.
> 
> *For reference: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...anon-6d-lcd-screen-protector.html#post2860257
> *
> Even the LCD screen itself is pretty cheaply and easily replaced, as it turns out, if you had to.
> 
> Putting another screen protector on top of the manufacturer's screen protector is just protecting the screen protector that's already on there that's already protecting the actual LCD screen.
> 
> Going with Derrel's analogy, not only is it like wearing a condom 24/7 just in case, it's like wearing TWO condoms 24/7 just in case.



Interesting that. Thanks for the info Buckster.


----------



## gregtallica

TheLost said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks make the mistake of thinking that the part they can touch on the back of the camera is the LCD screen. It's not. It's a screen protector over top of the LCD screen, and is cheaply and easily replaced. Cheaper than most screen protectors, as it turns out.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats 2010 thinking....
> 
> New LCD's are built/glued/fused into the glass protectors. Getting rid of the gap between the glass and the display improves visibility, makes the entire LCD display thinner... and makes replacing the display more costly.
> 
> (Images right from Nikon)
> Old (aka.. D7000 screen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New.. (D7100 screen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source of Images... Nikon | Imaging Products | Capturing power - Nikon D7100
> 
> It's the same with phones... Break an iPhone 4 screen and your looking at a $40 fix... Break an iPhone 5 screen and your out $300.
Click to expand...


That's interesting. Cool share.


If it were me, I would put one of those clear ones on anyway. Even if it's cheap and easy to replace, which it looks like it may not be on the D7100, I'd rather pay $5 for one of those thin sheets you get from the mall or something. even one of those "cut to fit" on your own kind. It's not like they demolish your LCD display as far as image quality goes. The bulky plastic one on my D7k is a little annoying, especially because it's scuffed, but I spend so little time worrying about the live view that I'd rather it take the beating instead of the screen. I mean, you really neverk now what's going to happen. I'll wear that 24/7 set of condoms just in case anyway, in that off chance I've had a long, long night at the bar (like last night).

now those no-reflection weird textured ones, on the other hand, those can f right off.


----------



## TheLost

Well..  I just went ahead and made my own D7100 screen protector! I had a few 'Name Brand' screen protectors for the iPad laying around and i used them as my material.  The big problem was cutting it..  

1st attempt...  Scissors.   That stuff is tuff! Its almost impossible to get a clean cut by hand (and your wife *may* get mad when she see's what you've done to her good pair of scissors :er.  Results:  Ugly, jagged edges... upset wife.

2nd attempt... Table Saw.   Yes, i pulled out my man-card and proudly hung it around my neck as i worked on this one.  I taped down the iPad protector to a scrap piece of MDF and headed into my wood shop.  In hindsight a 3HP cabinet saw is a little over kill for cutting 0.2mm thick plastic.  The heat from the blade caused the edges to melt (just a little).   Result: Clean edges, precise cut... but the LCD has rounded corners. The D7100 just looked a little strange with the protector on.

3rd attempt... Vinyl Cutter.  Some could argue my man-card should get revoked by using a device made technically for scrapbooking.  However, my vinyl cutter is a beefy/high-end computer controlled precision cutting machine (designed for scrapbooking) that i use to cut out decals, trim and covering for remote controlled airplanes (a very manly hobby!).  Results: A LCD protector that exactly matches the LCD on the D7100!

Now that i have the CAD/Layout file setup i can cut a few more...  Is anybody interested in one?  If there is enough demand i'll create a small batch for forum members.


----------

